# Sugar daddies and sugar babies



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2016)

I was reading some mindless article about this (dude-I was looking up tuition options and it popped up)
So I go wander over to "seekingarrangement" and make an account because they're fuck heads and you have to join to look at it.

This shit is crazy. I definitely wasted my twenties with holding down multiple jobs.

Guys are offering up like 3-5k a month for slightly more than a booty call...wtf?! 
Paying for company or paying them to leave?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm gonna pimp out my husband...discuss.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I was reading some mindless article about this (dude-I was looking up tuition options and it popped up)
> So I go wander over to "seekingarrangement" and make an account because they're fuck heads and you have to join to look at it.
> 
> This shit is crazy. I definitely wasted my twenties with holding down multiple jobs.
> ...



do you need a sugar daddy?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2016)

Fuck yes!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2016)

I think all of us do..damn


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I think all of us do..damn


If you think you are not paying for the nookie I got news fer ya.

It is never free, definitely need a sugar momma

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 26, 2016)

Just to add to this....
The pussy always cost something.
Sometimes it is mental, physical, emotional or financial but the pussy always comes with a cost.

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## Sherk (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I was reading some mindless article about this (dude-I was looking up tuition options and it popped up)
> So I go wander over to "seekingarrangement" and make an account because they're fuck heads and you have to join to look at it.
> 
> This shit is crazy. I definitely wasted my twenties with holding down multiple jobs.
> ...



I knew one. She was on dating sites strictly for the free dinner she would get going on the dates and had 2 sugar daddies. She was always well taken care of, new clothes, drove a benz that she didn't pay for, had it all. Also swore up and down she wasn't fucking them. That always made me laugh.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

I guess some aren't having sex but most are..it's truly bizarre to me


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

Hubs is on board to pimp us both out


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I guess some aren't having sex but most are..it's truly bizarre to me


I'm down pssh, I'm always looking for a hustle 

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## VTX (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm your daddy!


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 26, 2016)

VTX said:


> I'm your daddy!


Is that like... Luke I'm your father lol

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## VTX (Dec 26, 2016)

Lol. It's like... I'm your Huckleberry.


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm just a poor big boy trying to make a dollar...

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

I just wanna pay my tuition..lol


----------



## charley (Dec 26, 2016)

... well if you ain't got a better hustle , & you don't mind some dude yelling at you  'suck harder bitch' ,, go for it, it sounds demeaning to me...   I agree that there are some people that are cool with taking it in the ass for a few dollars.... I'd rob you before that happens...      ..


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Rubisean (Dec 26, 2016)

Prince said:


>


If you are talking about me you got me all wrong. I'm sure ladies man only


charley said:


> ... well if you ain't got a better hustle , & you don't mind some dude yelling at you  'suck harder bitch' ,, go for it, it sounds demeaning to me...   I agree that there are some people that are cool with taking it in the ass for a few dollars.... I'd rob you before that happens...      ..




Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

charley said:


> ... well if you ain't got a better hustle , & you don't mind some dude yelling at you  'suck harder bitch' ,, go for it, it sounds demeaning to me...   I agree that there are some people that are cool with taking it in the ass for a few dollars.... I'd rob you before that happens...      ..



To have 80k in grad school paid for and 1% hookups post grad?..I might sell my soul for that...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> If you are talking about me you got me all wrong. I'm sure ladies man only



it's a group hug.


----------



## charley (Dec 26, 2016)

Prince said:


> it's a group hug.



... 
...  you mean it doesn't stand for gay gang bang ???        ... 						​


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> If you think you are not paying for the nookie I got news fer ya.
> 
> It is never free, definitely need a sugar momma
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions



I added "Dbol breakfast of champions." to your *signature* so please stop posting it. lol


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 26, 2016)

root first pay later?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I just wanna pay my tuition..lol


I'll pay your tuition but youll need to move here to the beach, I want to wake up every morning to a massage of your booty on my penor


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2016)

charley said:


> ...	...  you mean it doesn't stand for gay gang bang ???        ...


----------



## Bo bangz (Dec 27, 2016)

@Rubisean.... I see you like dbol... I had some questions about it if you could message me 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 27, 2016)

Bo bangz said:


> @Rubisean.... I see you like dbol... I had some questions about it if you could message me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




...  if you have 25 posts, you could pm Rubisean....go to 'new members forum' & welcome 20 noobs....


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 27, 2016)

I got your plan. pin  MT2 walk into financial aid and talk about white privilege. boom free college


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I got your plan. pin  MT2 walk into financial aid and talk about white privilege. boom free college



Wow...that's an actionable plan


----------



## CG (Dec 27, 2016)

With a pic of mt1 lol


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 30, 2016)

Mt2 is no joke, Don't pin 10 units and go to the grocery store wearing gym shorts without underwear.

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## SheriV (Dec 31, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> Mt2 is no joke, Don't pin 10 units and go to the grocery store wearing gym shorts without underwear.
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions



I can't even imagine. 


I have a bunch but it's literally chilling in a freezer. Probably instant headache maker at this point.


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 31, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I can't even imagine.
> 
> 
> I have a bunch but it's literally chilling in a freezer. Probably instant headache maker at this point.


You could possibly be arrested for indecent exposure lol

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## CG (Dec 31, 2016)

Lol word? I've done a good share of mt2 and never ever had that side effect lol


----------



## SheriV (Dec 31, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Lol word? I've done a good share of mt2 and never ever had that side effect lol



The hard on or the headache?


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

SheriV said:


> The hard on or the headache?



The hard on. Always nausea and sometimes headache


----------



## Rubisean (Jan 1, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> The hard on. Always nausea and sometimes headache


Nausea is too high of a dose for me...

Hard as a rock but to sick to use it...

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

Rubisean said:


> Nausea is too high of a dose for me...
> 
> Hard as a rock but to sick to use it...
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions



Yeah dude even at 100mcg I feel like shit


----------



## SheriV (Jan 1, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> The hard on. Always nausea and sometimes headache



Really...cuz I even get uhh..like girl wood ..it's super uncomfortable 

I think your dick is broken friend


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Really...cuz I even get uhh..like girl wood ..it's super uncomfortable
> 
> I think your dick is broken friend



Go back a few years in the clean thread, you'll see how broken it really is


----------



## SheriV (Jan 1, 2017)

You're gonna have to link me...I keep hearing g about this legendary cock but I just don't believe it...


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

Ugh. When I'm not falling asleep I'll dig it up


----------



## SheriV (Jan 1, 2017)

That's good because I'm going to bed myself ....


Be bad for the ego if you linked me and I didn't comment for like two days


----------



## SheriV (Jan 1, 2017)

Not that I'd do that intentionally....

*Rubs hands together* *twirls the dogs mustache*


----------



## CG (Jan 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Not that I'd do that intentionally....
> 
> *Rubs hands together* *twirls the dogs mustache*


----------



## Rubisean (Jan 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Really...cuz I even get uhh..like girl wood ..it's super uncomfortable
> 
> I think your dick is broken friend


Haha... I like girl wood, did not know it did that to ya'll 

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## SheriV (Jan 2, 2017)

Cgrant said:


>



So you gonna link this python or what?


----------



## CG (Jan 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> So you gonna link this python or what?



There once was a thread, the cockpix thread (or something to that effect) but I can't find it....yet


----------



## CG (Jan 2, 2017)

Anything Goes Public Announcement: Cock Pics

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=120897&share_fid=26656&share_type=t

All pics removed by cap


----------



## SheriV (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't have tapatalk anyway...

I knew this loch Ness monster was a myth


----------



## Rubisean (Jan 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I don't have tapatalk anyway...
> 
> I knew this loch Ness monster was a myth


Pssh I'll throw mine up

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I don't have tapatalk anyway...
> 
> I knew this loch Ness monster was a myth



you should it makes browsing and posting on forums soooo much easier.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 2, 2017)

Prince said:


> you should it makes browsing and posting on forums soooo much easier.



I got sick of 800 notifications when I was a beloved mod on asf...lol. my phone was always blowing up and I figured one less thing tracking my Internet whereabouts at the time...was wise.


----------



## kenny093 (Jan 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I got sick of 800 notifications when I was a beloved mod on asf...lol. my phone was always blowing up and I figured one less thing tracking my Internet whereabouts at the time...was wise.



I would like to pm you *SheriV*


----------



## CG (Jan 2, 2017)

I bet prince could dig up the old pics of my dong :


----------



## SheriV (Jan 2, 2017)

kenny093 said:


> I would like to pm you *SheriV*



Why? Pm me then


----------



## SheriV (Jan 2, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> I bet prince could dig up the old pics of my dong :



No one can if they were removed attachments as opposed to the actual post being soft deleted. 

I lost a bunch of progress pics moving a thread once and hiding it.


----------



## s2h (Jan 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> So you gonna link this python or what?




i have that pic...well the new version


----------



## CG (Jan 2, 2017)

Back in 2011 I was posting my d everywhere.  But I think it got taken down


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 3, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Back in 2011 I was posting my d everywhere. But I think it got taken down



Its true.. I seen it!


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Its true.. I seen it!



Good to see you stranger


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Good to see you stranger



I went to the clean thread... how's your cycle going?


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I went to the clean thread... how's your cycle going?



Not too shabby, still chunky as a mf but trying to rip off as much fat as possible in the next 19 days before I need to drop the tren


----------



## SheriV (Jan 4, 2017)

It hardly seems fair...you guys just get to reach for tren for any diet deficiency.. I have to reach for the baby spinach and spin bike. 


Seems like drawing a syringe is markedly easier


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

SheriV said:


> It hardly seems fair...you guys just get to reach for tren for any diet deficiency.. I have to reach for the baby spinach and spin bike.
> 
> 
> Seems like drawing a syringe is markedly easier



Cant run tren for ever though..  Then you have to cut carbs.  

I like dieting though.  I like eating low carbs for the most part.  I steak and asparagus, Cod and sauteed cabbage, Pot roast, Burrito bowls, over medium eggs and bacon, spaghetti squash and meat balls, Beef ribs with a dry rub, different salads with nuts and fruit, guacamole with bacon(use the bacon as a chip), ect..


----------



## SheriV (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah I need someone to cook for me ...I'm at work all evening ..home by 930pm. I need to figure out scheduling better. Better time management.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

Working like you do would make it harder.  I get the time needed to cook food with out having to do it at 10 at night or 4 in the morning.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 4, 2017)

Ya. I could probably get it figured out during the day if I got my schedule sorted better.


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2017)

Diet is my Achilles heel to be honest. Do I WANT to run tren? Well sorta, but I'd rather not feel the need to. Also, I'm sure it won't do all that much for me since my diet is still a struggle. Do "supplements" make it easier? Yeah, but if your shit isn't on point you're wasting money..which I hate doing


----------



## SheriV (Jan 4, 2017)

Know what? I discovered spider rolls this evening..I didn't need that kind of diet achilles heel


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Know what? I discovered spider rolls this evening..I didn't need that kind of diet achilles heel



Oooof. Ask for brown rice next time


----------



## SheriV (Jan 5, 2017)

it was a fluke thing that I even wound up with it...it was incredible tho


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 5, 2017)

Spider rolls are good... But battered deep fried soft shell crab is bad..


----------



## SheriV (Jan 5, 2017)

I didn't even know what was in. I want another one. 
the wasabi about burned my face off tho and was a surprise when i hit it because i had only seen and tasted avocado so far..green mush must be smooshed avocado right? newp.


----------



## Intense (Jan 5, 2017)

Camming with the gf is where it's at. Easily brings in an extra 1-2k a month with minimal effort but the fucking. You can do it anonymously.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 5, 2017)

Intense said:


> Camming with the gf is where it's at. Easily brings in an extra 1-2k a month with minimal effort but the fucking. You can do it anonymously.



This actually came up once..he was game.. 
I'd have to get derma blend to lose some tats on both of us.


----------



## Intense (Jan 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> This actually came up once..he was game..
> I'd have to get derma blend to lose some tats on both of us.



That's funny. My gf has some identifiable tats as well and that came up. She's not as concerned because she's a business owner and doesn't really care, I however work in a corporate office and if I was identified that wouldn't end well I don't believe. But my tats aren't identifiable really.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2017)

Were both exhibitionist as fuck


----------



## Intense (Jan 6, 2017)

More pics less talk then


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Were both exhibitionist as fuck



not here.


----------

